# help with my first hunting dog



## cavs112 (Dec 27, 2008)

i just bought my first hunting dog it's a 3month old beagle. i have never trained a dog to hunt so i was wondering if anyone could give me some helpful tips. thanks


----------



## sharodhunter1226 (Sep 29, 2008)

The first thing you should do is get your little buddy to listen to your commands just like any other dog(come,whoa,sit or down) and any others that you would like. But to come when you call is very important as any one can tell you. Hunting for your dog is not that fun at the end of a long rabbit hunting day.And then get your hound out in the woods the more the better. It is a matter of opion if you use scents,dead rabbits or training pens but the more the pup smells a rabbit the quicker they will start. So get the little bugger out teach it to come and get in the woods good luck.


----------



## southernpride (Jan 24, 2008)

hey cavs, first is u want to bond with the dog and second u want to train it to come when called. with a beagle obedience is the first thing u want to teach them. then ull want to teach them to use there nose, is what i did when i would play with them is take a hotdog or a piece of beef jerky while your on ur knees and let them smell it then wipe it on the grass in a circle from in front of u and then behind u and leave it there behind u and see if the pup will follow the sent then thell learn to use ther nose to find food or rabbits. at about four months u can trap a rabbit or ask someone to trap one for u and let the pup smell it in the cage then let the rabbit and the pup go at same time and the pup will chase it. if u cant trap one then find a fresh kill thats not all mangled and tie a string around its neck and run with it and the pup will chase it u can put the rabbit in the freezer and reuse it tell they figure it out. once they start barking while chasing the dead rabbit or live rabbit then ther ready for the field. this is what ive done in the past and theyve all worked for me and ive got three beagles. good luck with your new pup ther alot of fun and very rewarding.keep us posted on the pups progress.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

where r u located.


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

cavs, congradulations on the new pup, beagles are amazing animals and with time and patience you'll have a good hunting buddy. The other guys are right, basic obedience first. Remember he's a puppy, lots of play time and short training sessions with lots of praise when he does what you want. As southern pride said, scent training by draging a dead rabbit or a scent rag. I would add runnig him with an older beagle really helps. I also used a training collar on my current beagle the first 2 seasons because deer apparantly smell alot better than rabbits! Every beagle owner I've known has at one time or another has had this problem and a shock collar cures this right away.
The 1 thing I've found out from having beagles for the last 16 years is that it is impossible to be sad around a beagle, enjoy your new dog!


----------



## cavs112 (Dec 27, 2008)

im located in henderson near oakley. thanks for the tips i cant wait to try them out


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

If your beagle is anything like mine paticence is a virture!And get ready for hidden treats in the couch! lol Congrats on the pup!!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

My new little beagle(5 months) likes to roll in EVERYTHING that he deems fragrant and then prances around like he is the best smelling thing on the block. I have learned to carry a small bottle of shampoo with me when we are training because I guarantee that he will find something to roll in. LOL

Oh the joys of having a beagle pupppy. Enjoy!!! But like others have said get your commands down with you pup because when they start on bunnies they get selective listening.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

1) Obedience training like it has already been stated. 2) A couple of trips to the training pen maybe at age 6 months and 11-12 months old. After the first training session do some field handling at home, then back to the training pen to hone his skills on scent and a good deer breaking session before the season starts. I had an excellent chase session last evening. I just cleared brush all day and am whipped but I'm catching an early dinner and hitting the bunnies tonight and tomorrow.


----------

